# 2008-09 Snow Removal Contractors



## monsterplow (Apr 21, 2007)

Well , it's that time of year to start thinking snow since I didn't get any last year. 


Anybody else got snow on their mind?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, snow removal sux....blown hydraulic lines, -20F, 3 a.m., walmart parking lot...i think we're getting out of it


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

were ready. neighbor


----------



## monsterplow (Apr 21, 2007)

dayexco said:


> yeah, snow removal sux....blown hydraulic lines, -20F, 3 a.m., walmart parking lot...i think we're getting out of it


 what is your yearly inch average dayex?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

40-50" average


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

My contacts have been on my mind... We're not looking to grow that part of the business, but I do want to continue to improve it. 

~Matt


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

I cant wait to see what customers will fall for the "plowjockey prices" and then they dont show up.

its been 14 years since we had a blizzard here.

im ready to separate the men from the boys.


----------



## sdc1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting into plowing this year . But not sure how to bid them would I just figure my time gas and a little extra. Or is their a specail way to figure plowing . Any help in the right direction would be a big help thanks.


----------



## muddinman04 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just give them my hourly rate plus a little. No one has complained thus far. 
It was real fun working last year. With the blizzard that hit here, we had to clear 18"-20" in three days. We worked nonstop rotating shifts. I made a pretty good chunk of change doing it last winter, but its not so much fun in a skid loader with no cab!


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

We average 12-14 plowable events per season here in southern Ontario. Last year we had 24 plowable events.

Snow is only about 15% of my yearly gross, but it is a highly profitable 15%. If your aren't making at least double your regular rates when you are clearing snow, you aren't making enough.

Pete


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

If I get this mini-skid I'm looking at getting, I'm wondering if I would be of any use to bigger plow outfit as a sub to do the smaller parts of the jobs like sidewalks and hard to access areas.

Is this a completely stupid idea? If it isn't, how does one go about approaching the "big guys"????

I'm just throwing the idea out. I'll probably clear my driveway and that's it. :laughing:


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> If I get this mini-skid I'm looking at getting, I'm wondering if I would be of any use to bigger plow outfit as a sub to do the smaller parts of the jobs like sidewalks and hard to access areas.
> 
> Is this a completely stupid idea? If it isn't, how does one go about approaching the "big guys"????
> 
> I'm just throwing the idea out. I'll probably clear my driveway and that's it. :laughing:


That's exactly what I do. I sub for a major landscape contractor in my area. I clear with a Bobcat 463. They approached me, I didn't approach them.

I make very good money clearing snow, but also have been doing it for 15 years. I switched the company I sub for two years ago. IMHO my previous customer didn't appreciate what they had anymore. My current customer is thrilled and is paying me 40% more then the last one.

Pete


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Snow Removal is a profitable business when done right, but remember, unlike construction work that you can, for the most part, schedule, Snow Removal requires you to be available 24/7 throughout the entire season. No vacations! Of course you can get away a day here or there, but you are not flying off to anywhere! 

Out here we have companies that do nothing but snow removal! Of course they handle huge shopping centers including roofs, snow and ice control. 

Don't forget to add this to your liability policy. Your regular truck insurance does not cover it and neither does your contractors insurance. It is a separate rider and costs more. 

I never got into the commercial end of it though. I stuck with residential. 100 driveways per storm. It was an 8 hour route in good weather. Actually plowing it brought me to 12 hours per storm. That was a bit crazy for sure but I had big dollar signs in front of me. Best to stick with 30-40 driveways as everyone wants to be FIRST anyway.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We sub under a big landscape outfit. We do a Gatorade warehouse. We have a backhoe with a snow pusher and a pick-up. Hate doing it, but it is nice money.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys are a special breed. I did it myself for a few years (on foot with a snow blower though) and the money is good. But it seemed to snow the most when we had plenty of work for the winter anyway and the family thought it really sucked on Xmas morning and they had to wait for Dad to get home. Aside from that, I hate working Sundays and you can't say no when it snows.

So you guys can have it and thanks for taking it.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

DavidC said:


> You guys are a special breed. ...So you guys can have it and thanks for taking it.


How much cash per hour would it take for you to reconsider clearing snow?

Pete


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

My buddy plows for his town for over $60.00/hr. That was last year, may go up with the cost of gas this year.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

it's blood money....


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

it's easy $$


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Snow Man said:


> it's easy $$


 
No Such Thing! 

$60 per hour? Look at what its doing to your equipment. If you are pocketing all $60 than you will come up short. Snowplowing is one of the hardest things you can do to your vehicle. A backhoe, skid steer or loader might be able to take it as that is the kind of work they were designed to do, but nothing works easy when the temps dip below 32 degrees. Your pick up trucks, dump trucks and your body are not designed to work in this type of temperature. 

You will be working Long Hours in the WORST weather. I have seen guys run right off the road. I personally hit an ice patch and could not stop as I smashed into a garbage truck. I had the forethought to drop the plow which saved the legs of the guy on the back of the truck where we hit. 

I went into a Diner to get something to eat and noticed a lot of people all dressed up. Not sure why, I asked. Feeling like Scrooge, the person says to me...It's New Years Eve! I had just worked two days and nights and totally neglected my family. I gave up (sold) my route that season. 

The person who I saw make the most money from snow plowing, NEVER LEFT HIS HOUSE! He subbed all the work out and made a nice chunk of change. Over a hundred subs doing 50-60 drives each!


----------

